# time



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

i made this for my assignment. I have to photograph all those things you see and manipulate them in PS to create a piece called "Time"


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 13, 2005)

interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 13, 2005)

nice work!!!



md


----------



## Darfion (Jan 14, 2005)

You should post in "Photoshop Challenge" 

You will find this Here

Of course you will have to join the forum in the first place   

[/notspamatallreallyjusttoutingfornewmembers]


----------



## Niki (Jan 14, 2005)

Very interesting idea and I like the result too.


----------



## sarakay (Jan 14, 2005)

thank you!! I really appreciate your comments


----------



## Darfion (Jan 14, 2005)

Another &lt;s>victim&lt;/s> member   
Doh! When are you going to allow HTML Chase?  :?


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 14, 2005)

Learn bbcode 

Zach


----------



## Darfion (Jan 14, 2005)

what's BB code for strikethrough?


----------



## sarakay (Jan 14, 2005)

hahaha   a 'victim' eh?


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey that's pretty cool. Love the colors. I'd really like to see it larger...if you got a link to a larger pic of it please post.


----------



## sarakay (Jan 16, 2005)

heres one a bit bigger. the original size is way too big. this is what i can manage after resizing..






hope this helps. and glad you like it


----------



## sarakay (Jan 16, 2005)

ooppss i posted the wrong pic. The one i just posted is an earlier version, without the hands grabbing for the clock. But its just the same. Just imagine the hands yourself ok.  sorry. hehe


----------

